
Very cool uses of HTML5 Canvas. Love Torus "Cylindrical Tetris" - nirmal
http://www.benjoffe.com/code/
======
davidmurphy
Not only is it impressive technically, but the circular Tetris game is
extremely fun and well executed!

------
dca
Thats one of the more innovative Tetris oriented games I've seen in a few
years. I was surprised how smooth it works in the browser, even though I've
seen a few of the other cool things folks are doing with HTML5 these days.
Good stuff.

------
justinph
Very cool. Was just playing this and my wife walked in and said "Cool, I want
to play that!".

>>>As an aside, I love that this isn't flash, but it makes my CPU & fans go
just as nuts as if it was.

~~~
samratjp
Hmm, just curious, was this in OSX?

~~~
justinph
But of course!

~~~
samratjp
haha, thought so. I love using my MacBook to watch flash videos on wintery
nights when I am too lazy to search for a blanket.

------
bsaunder
To all those job hunting... instead of a resume, write something like this.

------
chaosmachine
I knew I had seen this on HN before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=514838>

~~~
nirmal
Oops. 400 days ago I was in a hole studying for my qualifying exams. :) I had
blocked out HN in my hosts file.

------
koanarc
Wow. There have been a lot of cool canvas demos to date, and these are
certainly on that list. I am stoked for the future of the internet, guys.
_Stoked as the dickens._

------
Batsu
Other than the few non-standard pieces (At one point, I had a C shaped block,
and another an L made of 3 pieces), love it. Nicely done.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
True; if pieces consist of 3-5 blocks, then it's not Tetris. It's
Tri/Tetra/Penta-is.

~~~
trafficlight
I never put that together until just now.

------
peregrine
Not to be a buzz kill or anything or take away from the technical neatness of
it but... this has been around on Opera as a widget for a long time.

2006 was when he got the first comment on the widget.
<http://widgets.opera.com/widget/4196/1.2/6/#comments-begin>

~~~
koanarc
Yeah, but...who uses Opera?

...I kid, I kid!

In all seriousness, though, a widget on a browser with a chronic ~2% usage
share is one thing. The exact same thing available on any standards-compliant
browser is quite another, wouldn't you say?

~~~
peregrine
I completely agree, just stating some facts about it. :)

------
DCoder
I tried Tetris ... 11k points later I realised that 25 minutes had gone by.
Addictive, and very well done from both technical and gameplay perspective!

------
samdk
All of these feel a lot more native than Flash ever has.

------
bsergean
1871 points. I'm not dead yet (and I got bored after a while, just managed to
go back to the ground floor). Last time I was good at tetris was on the Game
boy, which is ... old.

